# Kubota hydraulic issue



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

I borrowed my Sisters L3540 kubota tractor. Everything was going along peachy then suddenly the hoist for the bucket stopped lowering. All other functions work well just have the bucket in the air and cannot lower it. This is a borrowed tractor and it was working fine when I got it so it must work fine when I return it. Is this a common issue with Kubota. How do I fix this. Bucket is worthless if I cannot lower it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum retrah1. If you have quick connect hydraulic lines, be sure that one of them has not come partially undone. You might have a lock out for the lever too that could have locked. Does the lever travel it's full arc?


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum retrah1. If you have quick connect hydraulic lines, be sure that one of them has not come partially undone. You might have a lock out for the lever too that could have locked. Does the lever travel it's full arc?


No hydraulic lines are loose. No oil leaks or residue at connections. Lever travels full arc. All other functions of the bucket are working. Hoist will raise just will not lower. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

One thing I forgot to mention that may be important is there is no resistance when lever is moved to the position that should lower the boom. It moves very freely when going in that position.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

whatever you do, don't disconnect any hydraulic hoses while the bucket is in the air, if you can get a one ton endless chain hoist and set this up to hold the bucket you could then crack open the main lift hose(crack open enough to let the oil bleed out, not completely undo !!.) and then lower the bucket with the endless chain, you wont be able to check the control valve raise spool until the bucket is on the ground, be safe, I lost a mate from undoing the wrong hose on a loader with a raised bucket and not supported.


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks Fred. The bucket has lowered itself overnight. Not that familiar with hydraulic systems but danger is past. Now to figure out why there is an issue in the first place.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Retrah, Do you know if this has a float position or has it been switched over to re-gen function?


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

I


Hoodoo Valley said:


> Retrah, Do you know if this has a float position or has it been switched over to re-gen function?


t does have a float position. Cannot feel the position like I used to. Just free moving for the full arc.


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

retrah1 said:


> No hydraulic lines are loose. No oil leaks or residue at connections. Lever travels full arc. All other functions of the bucket are working. Hoist will raise just will not lower. Thanks for the reply.


Update on darn loader. I disconnected all four lines and reconnected them to be sure the quick connects were properly seated. I then raised the 3 point hitch all the way up and lowered it as I was told there have been issues with the 3 point in the wrong position but that did nothing. I took the shroud off inside and made sure the linkage was not unhooked. There is a plunger going into a line and it is moving but very little resistance. After all that, the bucket will not lower. I appreciate the replies so far. If anyone has any ideas I will try them. Sure do not want to call a mechanic but I need to fix the darn thing so I can finish the project. Thanks again for replying.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Try putting your 3ph in the neutral position and then try the FEL.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is the control valve a single lever and works in a cross pattern +, if so, remove the rubber boot and check the nut for looseness on one of the linkages, this will shorten the throw of the spool valve if loose, if you have two separate levers, you may have to pull the spool that is used to raise and lower the boom.
It is though the spool is not moving far enough to open the bleed gate for the lift side when the lever is in the lower position, even stranger that the hydraulics don't load up when you have the lever in the lower position.


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

bbirder said:


> Try putting your 3ph in the neutral position and then try the FEL.


The 3 point has no affect on the lowering of the boom. I tried all positions, moved it up and down, put it full up and full down, and tried the neutral position. No change. Thanks.


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

FredM said:


> Is the control valve a single lever and works in a cross pattern +, if so, remove the rubber boot and check the nut for looseness on one of the linkages, this will shorten the throw of the spool valve if loose, if you have two separate levers, you may have to pull the spool that is used to raise and lower the boom.
> It is though the spool is not moving far enough to open the bleed gate for the lift side when the lever is in the lower position, even stranger that the hydraulics don't load up when you have the lever in the lower position.


I will try that. It is a single lever, with a cross pattern. The linkage is pushing the rod down into the line like it is supposed to but like you said, maybe not enough. It is strange that all other functions work fine but will not lower. You may be on to something here. Will try adjusting that linkage. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...tional-control-valve-b1750.41593/#post-291777

Thanks to bbrazeausx5 who's post I copied this from, this breakdown should be close to what you have, there are two bolts marked #5 and one marked #6, these have to be tight in their locations otherwise the spools will not slide fully, I hope this is your problem.


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

FredM said:


> https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...tional-control-valve-b1750.41593/#post-291777
> 
> Thanks to bbrazeausx5 who's post I copied this from, this breakdown should be close to what you have, there are two bolts marked #5 and one marked #6, these have to be tight in their locations otherwise the spools will not slide fully, I hope this is your problem.


Well thanks to everyone that offered a suggestion. I appreciate all the help. The issue was a seemingly simple fix, the cable needed adjusted. Not so simple as it seems. Had to pull the seat, remove the side panel, remove an access panel below so the wrench would fit in the ridiculously small area. Got it adjusted. After the adjustment on the lower adjustment the bucket would not raise very fast. Tear apart the upper shroud again and make an adjustment on the top part of the cable. Once again, thanks to all the helpful folks who offered their wisdom. Many very helpful folks who are willing to share their knowledge on this forum. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

I still have a question: Why did it drop out of adjustment so suddenly? Was something loose?


----------



## retrah1 (Sep 1, 2019)

All the adjustment nuts were tight. I was running on some pretty rough terrain but I could find nothing loose. The cables will stretch some over time but I did not notice a slowdown in the lift. It is my Sisters tractor but I do the maintenance for her. I do not operate it as much as she does so it may have gradually slowed and I did not notice it. It seemed to be operating fine when I started using it and then the lift would not lower. It is repaired and working fine now so all is well.


----------



## 1guido2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum retrah1. If you have quick connect hydraulic lines, be sure that one of them has not come partially undone. You might have a lock out for the lever too that could have locked. Does the lever travel it's full arc?


Like 'yer sig line, Mr. Valley. I second that opinion!


----------

